
IBM object storage leave openstack swift for S3 compliant API - 131hn
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2018/05/end-marketing-object-storage-openstack-swift-paas/
======
131hn
I really do not understand IBM move here. Openstack swift is an opensource
standard, interoperable & available through different cloud provider (IBM/OVH
& co).

Now, they're putting themself behind AWS and loose a way to differentiate
their service (i'm still waiting for hardlink / move object APIs)

